# Canning Classes



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

Sacramento County has a Master Food Preserver program that is run through UC Extension, like the Master Gardener program. They offer classes (free or for a few dollars for a "materials fee") that cover the basics like using a pressure canner or making pickles or jam, etc. I'm anxious to try it out, as I would eventually like to put up lots of food -- my jams almost always come out runny and I could really use some expert hands-on help!

Has anyone tried going to classes like this? Are they helpful? It's a bit of a drive, but I really can't beat the price!


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I have not done it myself but it sounds interesting. 

I am self taught from books and if I run into any problems, I used 
to ask the neighbor ladies for their thoughts years ago. I used to 
do about 600 jars a year when my kids were growing up. 

Now I go online and read up. And ask questions in forums like this. 
I also use my old books I have here. I do have a recent Ball book. 

What is a bit of a drive in miles ? 
And how many classes and how long for each ?

Do you have a neighbor or friend, you can ask for help ?


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I took one of those classes even thought I have been canning for a number of years. I met lots of nice folks there and I just wanted assurances that I was doing it right. 
Nancy


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I would enjoy such classes if I had the time. I am trying to learn how to turn my fresh goat milk into canned/condensed goat milk. (No one in that forum seems to know as I have not received any responses to my inquiry.)


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

MissQueenie said:


> Sacramento County has a Master Food Preserver program... They offer classes that cover the basics like using a pressure canner or making pickles or jam, etc.


I really don't mean to sound critical, but do you really want to drive for "miles" to learn the very basics? This is not my idea of a "Master" food preservation program, more like a "Beginner" food progam.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I assume you mean these are the intro level classes taught by members of the Master Food Preservers program. This is NOT a Master's program as that is months long and requires that we re-certify with additional classes annually, do X # hours of community service with the extension service and teach the intro level classes.

So assuming it is one of the intro courses then its value to you will depend on your previous experience and knowledge and how actively you will be canning. As with anything else, some classes are better than others as some instructors are better than others.

Normally each class will cover all the basic food preservation safety info and 2 different food classes such as pickles/salsa or a jam or jelly/canning tomatoes. Each instructor sets the agenda for their course. 

Not that I want to discourage you from taking the course, but much of what is covered in the classes is already available to you online at NCHFP and in their online canning classes. If you are a self-motivated individual who learns well by yourself and have the time to spend reading at NCHFP then all you would miss is the hands on preparation of the foods. If you prefer a classroom environment and the ability to ask questions and talk with others then the classes are the best approach.

Then there are what are called certification classes (check up front to see if this is a certified class) that go into depth on pressure canning, food pH, and and the more advanced "why" issues. They are well worth a drive and a series of them is required before attempting the Master Food Preserver's program.

Hope this info is helpful to you. If not please let me know.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

motdaugrnds - unfortunately any certified instructor would have tell you that it cannot be done safely. Home canning of any milk or other dairy products cannot be recommended.

This is because of the fats in the milk. They not only separate and curdle with pressure canning but the fat surrounds and insulates any bacteria preventing the heat from penetrating and killing them.

Home pasteurization followed by freezing is complex but possible to do and even then it is usually only sold as livestock feed. Otherwise your best option is to arrange to have it done at a local processing plant if one is available to you and milk for human consumption has some very strict safety regulations.

And I assume you already know about making it into cheeses, soaps, etc.


----------

